# Coça de pau.



## Felipe Betancourt

Boa noite

nao consigo entender a seguinte frase: por favor em ajudem.

"Atendente de telemarketing retorna a ligação para cliente, esposo que embarcado, trabalha no em navio, tá doido pra mulher voltar pra *dar uma coça de pau *nela. Palavras do cliente."

Muito obrigado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

...está loco para que la mujer regrese para tener relaciones sexuales con ella...


----------



## vf2000

Eu entendi diferente...

...está loco para que la mujer regrese para darle con el palo, darle una paliza 

Bueno, es verdad que una paliza es una fantasía sexual muy conocida.

AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Eu entendi diferente...
> 
> ...está loco para que la mujer regrese para darle con el palo, darle una paliza
> 
> Bueno, es verdad que una paliza es una fantasía sexual muy conocida.
> 
> AXÉ


 
Será mesmo uma fantasia, vf? O significado não será um pouco mais literal? Pergunto porque nunca ouvi a expressão em Portugal, mas, tendo em conta a explicação do Who, ocorreu-me o que poderia ser o '_pau_' e o que poderia ser, consequentemente, a '_coça de pau_': literalmente e como sugere o Who, uma relação sexual.


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

WhoSoyEu said:


> ...está loco para que la mujer regrese para tener relaciones sexuales con ella...




Muchas gracias!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo diría:

...está loco por que...

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Será mesmo uma fantasia, vf? O significado não será um pouco mais literal? Pergunto porque nunca ouvi a expressão em Portugal, mas, tendo em conta a explicação do Who, ocorreu-me o que poderia ser o '_pau_' e o que poderia ser, consequentemente, a '_coça de pau_': literalmente e como sugere o Who, uma relação sexual.


O sentido é por aí mesmo, Carfer. Essa expressão também significa "bater", "agredir", mas a sentença me remete ao desejo sexual do marinheiro devido ao longo tempo embarcado.


----------



## Vanda

Com certeza, a coça de pau que o marinheiro quer dar na mulher não tem nada a ver com bater com um pau literal.


----------



## englishmania

Também levei para o campo sexual.


----------



## zema

Suena a juego de palabras, algo así como que la espera para sacudirla (sacudirle una zurra o sacudirla en la cama)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Suena a juego de palabras, algo así como que la espera para sacudirla (sacudirle una zurra o sacudirla en la cama)


No Zema, no hay juego de palabras. Es la manifestación cruda de lo que álguien quiere hacer con otra persona. Bastante vulgar por cierto.


----------



## zema

Sim, acho que você tá certo. Me pareció primero parte de un chiste, de una _piada_, el contexto es extraño... pero sí, supongo que oyendo eso, _eu teria levado na maldade_, ja.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Una pregunta: la palabra *coça *por sí sola, qué significa?


----------



## Ari RT

Sem contexto, "dar uma coça" é bater, agredir, dar uma surra, golpear repetidamente, darle una paliza, darle una mano de hóstias.
"Dar uma coça de pau", ainda sem contexto, seria dar uma surra usando um porrete ou um cacete. Também se usa "dar uma coça de vara". 
Com esse contexto de marinheiro longe de casa há não sei quantos dias, a coisa muda de figura. Eu não montei bem o quebra-cabeças telemarketing + esposo embarcado + espera a volta da mulher (mas não é o marido que está viajando?).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O marido está viajando, e por algum motivo conectou-se com o operador do telemarketing, a quem soltou essa pérola ("palavras do cliente").


----------



## frajolão

Coça


JorgeHoracio said:


> Una pregunta: la palabra *coça *por sí sola, qué significa?


Coça tem significação de surra.
Pau e uma palavra que além de vara, cacete, bastão, ou qualquer pedaço de madeira, usa-se como sinónimo informal de pênis.
Acho que o marinheiro tá desesperado por surrar com o pau  mais informal.


----------

